
Show HN: API for Hong Kong public data - slygent
https://publicdatamarket.com/
======
slygent
Thanks to saasify.sh for providing the front-end and API gateway. I used
scrapy on scrapinghub, singer.io and getdbt.com for the data pipeline.

